# This will blow your mind???



## GT-40 GUY (Jan 1, 2009)

You need to see this. Please imbed it for me. Thanks.

gt40 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56XL0TysIn0&feature=related


----------



## marknga (Jan 3, 2009)

That is too cool!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow!  Never seen that before.  Interesting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2009)

The 360 degree manueverability is cool..


----------



## letsemwalk (Jan 3, 2009)

i want one


----------



## Al33 (Jan 3, 2009)

GT-40 GUY said:


> Please imbed it for me. Thanks.



For some reason the embed feature has been disabled for this video.

Looks like that advertisement was made in the late '60's or early '70's but fun to watch anyway.


----------



## knifemaker (Jan 3, 2009)

Wonder if they make a little longer one now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 4, 2009)

Pretty slick!


----------



## hoochfisher (Jan 5, 2009)

what the? 


I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## #4s (Jan 15, 2009)

That is way cool!


----------



## papasmurff (Jan 17, 2009)

i wonder if it would work for a 95 geo tracker


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Feb 17, 2009)

shoot,i want two of'em.


----------



## Oldstick (Feb 19, 2009)

They have got to be kidding.  I could be wrong, but I think there is no way a 74 Beetle could safely pull that on the highway.

A gust of wind literally blew me spinning off the road in one a long time ago.  There were worn tires and some rain on the road involved too, I must admit.  No other substances involved though.


----------



## Bigcountry30662 (Feb 20, 2009)

That is too cool,gotta get me one of those


----------



## nickel back (Mar 3, 2009)

I like it,I WANT ONE.That is way cool.


----------



## E_Catron (Mar 3, 2009)

WOW that is neat!!


----------

